
Bluemix, I hardly knew ya - mwexler
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2017/10/bluemix-is-now-ibm-cloud/
======
superkuh
IBM Bluemix's technicians are by far the most rude people I've ever
encountered when using an online service I actually pay for. That alone was
enough to drive me away.

